# Uber modifying rider ratings of drivers



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Some drivers here think that Uber Support will adjust or delete rider ratings of them if the driver complains. I put this to the test after a recent incident involving a drunk. Below is the Uber response. Post if you've had a different response from them; the answer you get may depend on the individual CSR.

*Uber* (Uber)

Hey ********,

Thanks for reaching out to us. I work closely with Uber's Incident Response Team. We have documented your comments in regards to this rider. Unfortunately, we do not adjust ratings unless specifically requested by the rider. We offer the minimum 4.7 as a buffer for some of these drunk or unfair riders. Even with the current rating system we have many drivers who are able to achieve very high ratings.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> ..we do not adjust ratings unless specifically requested by the rider..


Fuber sucks.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft, on the other hand, will remove a rider rating from a driver's average if the driver gives good reason.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes.....Lyft does some things better........but they suck also. It's a race to the bottom.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Yes.....Lyft does some things better........but they suck also. It's a race to the bottom.


Lyft is Mini-Me.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

The sad part is, if an email from Uber really started with "Hey ********" I wouldn't even be surprised.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Lyft actually allows pax to tip and most pax sit in the front. Can't say the same about uber pax.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

It is untrue about Uber not being able to remove a poor rating issued by a rider. I had an incident where it was removed. It was last summer.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Removed or modified? How would you ever know? I complained about a customer that was drunk, fighting with his girl and slamming my doors. I reported it and Uber sort of did nothing but email me back the exact same email. It's the old "cut and paste" response. I don't care how apathetic you are, if you see your rating drop it will bother you, maybe some it will be for 5 mins or 5 seconds and some for a week.


----------



## Bmw335d (Jan 19, 2015)

Uber staffs sucks!!!!! They're all pathetic assholes with a low paying job!!! Think that they're all that and better than us, untrue... They aren't!!!! I don't give a shit about Travis and his ****ing start up Uber company!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Some drivers here think that Uber Support will adjust or delete rider ratings of them if the driver complains. I put this to the test after a recent incident involving a drunk.


@elelegido did use the 
*Rating Review Request Form: http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977*


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @elelegido did use the
> *Rating Review Request Form: http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977*
> 
> View attachment 5444


Thanks; I may try this next time.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Thanks; I may try this next time.


And if Uber still refuses to adjust the ratings, ask em why did they initiate the Rating Review Form on past Halloween & mass text drivers about it?

This will jog your memory
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-adjusting-ratings.5957/


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Don't waist anyone's time about ratings. Put the customer first keep your car clean get their door when you can etc etc you will do just fine and get 9/10 5* weekly


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXking said:


> Don't waist anyone's time about ratings. Put the customer first keep your car clean get their door when you can etc etc you will do just fine and get 9/10 5* weekly


In that case, you're screwed. If only nine out of 10 give a 5* and one idiot dings you with a 1*, your average will be 4.6.

Must do much, much better than 9/10 5*.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Uber definitely adjusts rider ratings. Few weeks ago I got request from a 4.7 pax, he turned out to be an asshole, wanted me to speed, rude. He got a 1 star from me. Last week I got request from the same building as last time, when I accepted him, saw the same name..and he still had 4.7 rating. Maybe it was someone else with the same name, same building.. You be the judge. 

Oh and by the way, I cancelled on his ass.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Uber definitely adjusts rider ratings. Few weeks ago I got request from a 4.7 pax, he turned out to be an asshole, wanted me to speed, rude. He got a 1 star from me. Last week I got request from the same building as last time, when I accepted him, saw the same name..and he still had 4.7 rating. Maybe it was someone else with the same name, same building.. You be the judge.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I cancelled on his ass.


I know at least in my area we won't adjust a rating given to a rider just because they demand it (I can't really speak for other cities). There's one particular rider that's been writing in repeatedly for THREE MONTHS demanding that we change her ratings because apparently drivers shouldn't be allowed to rate her anything less than five stars. Still hasn't happened. She has a 4.3 over 100+ rides - I have no idea what she does but it clearly annoys the shit out of drivers. The last time she wrote in, we sent it to upper management in the hopes that they'd get her to shut up.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I know at least in my area we won't adjust a rating given to a rider just because they demand it (I can't really speak for other cities). There's one particular rider that's been writing in repeatedly for THREE MONTHS demanding that we change her ratings because apparently drivers shouldn't be allowed to rate her anything less than five stars. Still hasn't happened. She has a 4.3 over 100+ rides - I have no idea what she does but it clearly annoys the shit out of drivers. The last time she wrote in, we sent it to upper management in the hopes that they'd get her to shut up.


Good job! Perhaps you should email her some tips about how to be a 5* pax.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Good job! Perhaps you should email her some tips about how to be a 5* pax.


Oh, we have. Three different agents have done so. She just screams at us for implying that she's a bad passenger. lol


----------

